# My New Obsession



## DPooch (Oct 19, 2007)

Recently, I've become obsessed with Criss Angel.  

No, I'm not like gay-ly attracted to him but he's just awesome and fascinates me.

I don't really believe in magic but I'd really like to learn how he does this amazing stuff.

Currently I'm trying to get my parents to get me membership to the Ultimate Loyal Freak fan club thing for Xmas, plus buying me some merch. It's 99 bucks plus s+h but it seems so worth it.

(You can check out the perks here: Criss Angel: The Official Fan Club )

I just want like tons of the clothes and everything  

Just thought I'd randomly share that with everyone.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2007)

DPooch said:


> I don't really believe in magic but I'd really like to learn how he does this amazing stuff.



Thats okay, cause he's an illusionist ;p 

He showed how he's done some of the tricks before. the one where he climbs through a sheet of glass makes me really wonder how he did it though.


----------



## DPooch (Oct 19, 2007)

My favorite is when he tries to escape out of a nailed box handcuffed when its heading towards a woodchipper on a conveyor belt.

He doesn't make it and you can see tons of this red pulpy stuff spewing out of the thing but he emerges in the place where its being shot into.
I'm just like wow.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2007)

That dude has mad skillz. People I talk to sometimes are like "it's fake" well DUH, but fuck, can you do that shit? NOOOO


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, as an illusionist, he's definitely my favourite. But I'm not a fan of the new season. He's gone too showy to the point of it being obviously fake, and he talks about his dead dad too much (we get it, you don't need to keep saying it). 

Walking through glass? Cool.
Going through a woodchipper? Cool.
Street magic? Cool.
Getting run over by a steamroller while lying on broken glass? Lame


----------



## NemesisTheory (Oct 20, 2007)

Criss is awesome. My gf used to see him back when he was still doing a lot of street magic in NY and she swears his tricks are just as dumb-founding up close. She got me into him and I am still floored by some of the things he does. That going through the glass window thing... I have no clue how that's possible. We own the series' on dvd. There are some pretty cool older videos out there of him doing more of a performance art take on things too. One thing that really impressed me about him is how positive his attitude is and his work ethic to be the best in everything he does. He seems to be a pretty inspiring individual. 

Scott


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2007)

I love Criss and David Blaine as well. Always been a fan of magic.


I can do Criss's "Quarter In A Soda Can" trick. People fucking drop jaw when I do. 


Now, if I can only get it so that chicks drop trow.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 28, 2007)

have you seen the one where he turns a chicks glass of water into beer


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Nov 4, 2007)

I was just in Vegas for the week and stayed at the Luxor where his official store and production office is and i actually saw him there walking around monday morning. I got back today but if i wouldve stayed till tomorrow they were gonna film a new one of him getting cremated. My sister saw him last year there getting steamrolled and said it was actually very fake looking in person but i guess who cares hes still cool.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

Obligatory Blaine street magic post


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Obligatory Blaine street magic post




he looks so creepy^^^. btw we should have an up arrow smiley. like.. not just for funny post. but for referencing above posts.


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 21, 2008)

WHAT THE EFFFFFFFF??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2008)

Blaine > Chris Angel.

His new stuff is way to fake, it gets annoying.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 23, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love Criss and David Blaine as well. Always been a fan of magic.
> 
> 
> I can do Criss's "Quarter In A Soda Can" trick. People fucking drop jaw when I do.
> ...




It takes many many quarters to get that trick to work


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 24, 2008)

DPooch said:


> Recently, I've become obsessed with Criss Angel.
> 
> No, I'm not like gay-ly attracted to him but he's just awesome and fascinates me.



That fact that you had to point this out raises questions...

Yeah I really dig his work though, very cool and creative illusions. Always been a big fan.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2008)

Criss is the shit. I've met him once, at a local guitar store that his brother, JD, used to own. I used to take lessons there.

He grew up in the same town I did (do). He used to rent videos from my mother's video shop, and apparently guessed my weight when I was in the womb.


----------



## theglue_aka_me (Feb 5, 2009)

dude actually flies and pokes stuff into himself and shit. Creepy.


----------

